# Knicks Sign Warren Carter



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> New York Knickerbockers President of Basketball Operations Donnie Walsh announced today that forward Warren Carter has been signed as a free agent. Per team policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> 
> Carter, 6-9, 220-pounds, averaged 5.6 points, 4.2 rebounds and 13.9 minutes as a member of the Knicks entry in the 2009 NBA Summer League presented by EA Sports last month. The Dallas, TX-native spent the last two seasons playing overseas in Spain and Turkey following his four-year collegiate career at the University of Illinois.


http://www.nba.com/knicks/news/wcarter_signed091109.html
:wtf:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Is this because Rider's trying out across the river?


----------

